# Schrift von Nadeldrucker



## ::-^==] HAGI [==^-:: (2. September 2001)

ich suche die schrift von den alten Nadeldruckern... habt ihr so eine oder wisst ihr wo ich die bekomme? ich meine die "gepunktete" schrift da... von den alten nadeldruckern eben..:% 

also das "H" sieht etwa so aus:


O O
OOO
O O



das einfach stark vergrössert natürlich.. %) 

wisst ihr wo ich sowas bekomme?


----------



## Psyclic (3. September 2001)

schau mal bei fontz.de nach ner gepunkteten schrift...
wenn du auf einen weissen hintergrund schreibst..nimm als farbe weiss und setz dann ne 1px kontur drum


----------



## bouncerxs (3. September 2001)

Such mal nach der Braille Schrift, die sieht so ähnlich aus. Das ist die Schrift die die blinden Benutzen.


----------

